# Is Uber paying drivers who are working through this panic?



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

I heard from two independent sources, both second-hand, that Uber has begun issuing payments to drivers who continued working through the COVID calamity. I have yet to see this topic on this site, so I'm asking whether anyone here received a payment this week from Uber. Also wondering if this payment is only for long-time drivers or those who drove uninterrupted through this panic. I did not receive any supplemental funds with this week's deposit. Rumor or fact??? 

I know how difficult it is for most of you, but please stay on topic.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol.... Uber paying drivers who work through this will never happen. It will be a very cold day in hell when it does. We are peons, ants, useless pieces of crap, we cost Uber money, etc etc etc. The only thing you could expect from Uber if you've been driving through this whole thing is the fact that you'll probably end up getting bent over and take it up the arse with no lube it all.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard from two independent sources, both second-hand, that Uber has begun issuing payments to drivers who continued working through the COVID calamity. I have yet to see this topic on this site, so I'm asking whether anyone here received a payment this week from Uber. Also wondering if this payment is only for long-time drivers or those who drove uninterrupted through this panic. I did not receive any supplemental funds with this week's deposit. Rumor or fact???
> 
> I know how difficult it is for most of you, but please stay on topic.


This is false. I haven't missed a week during the entire pandemic. One week I logged 30 hours and made zero. Another week I logged 12 hours and made $16.01. There just weren't any rides available. I've been a driver for 3 years and not only did uber not give us hazard pay, they also took away all bonuses and surges.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> This is false. I haven't missed a week during the entire pandemic. One week I logged 30 hours and made zero. Another week I logged 12 hours and made $16.01. There just weren't any rides available. I've been a driver for 3 years and not only did uber not give us hazard pay, they also took away all bonuses and surges.


Uber the company that just takes and takes. Hope it picked up for you and other drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard from two independent sources, both second-hand, that Uber has begun issuing payments to drivers who continued working through the COVID calamity. I have yet to see this topic on this site, so I'm asking whether anyone here received a payment this week from Uber. Also wondering if this payment is only for long-time drivers or those who drove uninterrupted through this panic. I did not receive any supplemental funds with this week's deposit. Rumor or fact???
> 
> I know how difficult it is for most of you, but please stay on topic.


You are thinking of DI DI CHINA.

UBER DOES NOTHING FOR DRIVERS BUT REDUCE THEIR PAY CONTINUOSLY !


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard from two independent sources, both second-hand, that Uber has begun issuing payments to drivers who continued working through the COVID calamity. I have yet to see this topic on this site, so I'm asking whether anyone here received a payment this week from Uber. Also wondering if this payment is only for long-time drivers or those who drove uninterrupted through this panic. I did not receive any supplemental funds with this week's deposit. Rumor or fact???
> 
> I know how difficult it is for most of you, but please stay on topic.


 Do you mean like the 2 weeks benefit they gave in March? Extra $$ ? I doubt that it's true. UBER would have DEFINITELY messaged the drivers, just to let us know how much they care about us!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I've got a peanut...family is happy as we'll eat tonight..... does that count?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think your sources got that backwards. I'm in fact missing $5 out of my account 😕


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Maybe their pending clean up fee finally came through and they mistaked it for a Covid payment⁉

See Uber likes to do that. Hold onto money your owed and then pleasantly surprise you with reimbursement, at a given time, so you remain grateful. 😄❣


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, I **** the extra money was the $600 per week. I musta got that wrong. My bad.


----------



## supeariorintelect (May 29, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard from two independent sources, both second-hand, that Uber has begun issuing payments to drivers who continued working through the COVID calamity. I have yet to see this topic on this site, so I'm asking whether anyone here received a payment this week from Uber. Also wondering if this payment is only for long-time drivers or those who drove uninterrupted through this panic. I did not receive any supplemental funds with this week's deposit. Rumor or fact???
> 
> I know how difficult it is for most of you, but please stay on topic.


bhahahahaha.....and then you woke up.....ubers idea of giving you something is,as long as you dont get a false accusation you may continue to drive


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EastBayRides said:


> I heard from two independent sources, both second-hand, that Uber has begun issuing payments to drivers who continued working through the COVID calamity. I have yet to see this topic on this site, so I'm asking whether anyone here received a payment this week from Uber. Also wondering if this payment is only for long-time drivers or those who drove uninterrupted through this panic. I did not receive any supplemental funds with this week's deposit. Rumor or fact???
> 
> I know how difficult it is for most of you, but please stay on topic.


Take the unemployment;
Learn new skills or polish up old ones;
Wait till the attack by China on the civilized world is over;
Get a decent job.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

supeariorintelect said:


> bhahahahaha.....and then you woke up.....ubers idea of giving you something is,as long as you dont get a false accusation you may continue to drive


If you eat the baloney you will have bad dreams &#129325;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If you eat the baloney you will have bad dreams &#129325;


If you continue to suck the baloney sausage of Uber and worry about ratings, do you have bad dreams?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If you continue to suck the baloney sausage of Uber and worry about ratings, do you have bad dreams?


Baloney sausage sounds nasty in itself. Welcome back we all heard about your accident.

Glad you okay


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Baloney sausage sounds nasty in itself. Welcome back we all heard about your accident.
> 
> Glad you okay


Thanks man.
I'm hurting, and it makes me cranky.

Fully two-thirds of the posts here are drivers whining about how poorly they're treated by Uber. Like they just can't figure it out ... wtf.
I have come to believe that the stupidest bastid on the planet is an RS driver. 
To drop to your knees and put your forehead on the floor then reach back to spread em ... THEN come here to cry because someone stepped up for some ...

Take the unemployment;
Learn new skills or polish up old ones;
Wait till the attack by China on the civilized world is over;
Get a decent job.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Take the unemployment;
> Learn new skills or polish up old ones;
> Wait till the attack by China on the civilized world is over;
> Get a decent job.


Welcome back bro. Good to hear ya.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

They are paying me... But I'm busting may ass for every dime of it... Uber only gave money away at IPO time to try and keep drivers happy and quiet while they made their moves....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm hurting, and it makes me cranky.


Cranky UB is top level UB.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> This is false. I haven't missed a week during the entire pandemic. One week I logged 30 hours and made zero. Another week I logged 12 hours and made $16.01. There just weren't any rides available. I've been a driver for 3 years and not only did uber not give us hazard pay, they also took away all bonuses and surges.


Kudos for being the only one to not post juvenile snark. If more here were like you, this site would be worthwhile. Most of the time I read these pages it seems nobody here is old enough to have a driver's license.

Sorry to hear there is no work in your market. I'm consistently breaking $250/day, and surge pricing is common. Yesterday I dropped off a pax and found myself in a 2.5x surge area. Airports surge every few hours when flights arrive because most drivers are home milking their entitlements. In Feb, the wait list at the airports was typically 45-50 drivers, but now it is typically 1-5 drivers...yet I still refuse to wait at the airport for a pickup. I'm waiting for the state to end this madness so I can get back to my main gig.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Watch your incoming flight web page if you have one. I can see when they land and then determine if I want to go to the airport if I'm close if there's several planes in bound and only 1 - 5 cars in que


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Watch your incoming flight web page if you have one. I can see when they land and then determine if I want to go to the airport if I'm close if there's several planes in bound and only 1 - 5 cars in que


Thought about doing that. May give it a try next week, but already able to be selective with rides to make above-average revenue. It's nice to be in a moment when the driver has the upper hand. I decline or cancel at least 10 requests/day for being too far away, and when surge is on a pax gets canceled after 2 minutes waiting at the curb. Never get a nasty-gram from Uber...just an occasional popup asking if I'm still accepting rides. Some pax are canceling my accepted rides immediately due to the perceived long wait time before I drop off the pax already in the back seat, then I see the same request pop up again...at which point I always decline...wait some more sucka. Many pax talk about the long wait times and having to call a friend or neighbor to get a ride. Thanks to all the drivers sitting at home clinging to their security blankets, sucking on their thumbs, and banking my taxes. I will clear $2k this week.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Thought about doing that. May give it a try next week, but already able to be selective with rides to make above-average revenue. It's nice to be in a moment when the driver has the upper hand. I decline or cancel at least 10 requests/day for being too far away, and when surge is on a pax gets canceled after 2 minutes waiting at the curb. Never get a nasty-gram from Uber...just an occasional popup asking if I'm still accepting rides. Some pax are canceling my accepted rides immediately due to the perceived long wait time before I drop off the pax already in the back seat, then I see the same request pop up again...at which point I always decline...wait some more sucka. Many pax talk about the long wait times and having to call a friend or neighbor to get a ride. Thanks to all the drivers sitting at home clinging to their security blankets, sucking on their thumbs, and banking my taxes. I will clear $2k this week.


Sweet but it didn't happen without proof.... I'll wait.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Sweet but it didn't happen without proof.... I'll wait.


Enjoy the wait. And get a hobby.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Enjoy the wait. And get a hobby.


I have one...


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I have one...
> View attachment 468745


Another member who isn't even old enough to have a license.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes they are paying extra...
Covid panic - no
Protest riot panic - yes
LA - big surge yesterday night. :thumbup:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Another member who isn't even old enough to have a license.


Try again I'm old enough to be your daddy. I just happen to have a sense of humor..... Get one


----------

